# Sling bow....



## jamesmc (Feb 11, 2013)

I did a search and saw a few. Here is my take on this....

Standard Daisy powerline with some mods. Paracord string with a "D" loop so I can shoot my release. I have 60lb silver bands on it now. Custom aluminum bracket that holds a Cajun archery real seat and TI20 fishing reel. I shoot a muzzy carbon max arrow with gar point....


----------



## jamesmc (Feb 11, 2013)

Here are a few fish taken with the old 40lb black bands. I haven't gotten it out yet with the higher lb bands.

My buddy and I shot these silvers.....









Here are some taken before I made the aluminum brackets. It also has a zebco 888 reel mounted.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Right on thats pretty cool !!!


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

What's the range on that?


----------



## nick_mur (Jul 10, 2011)

pretty sweet!!!


----------



## jamesmc (Feb 11, 2013)

The range bowfishing I would say inside of 10 yards. Now sure with regular arrows. Haven't really messed with it. I have a wisker biscuit for it if I ever decide to try it.


----------



## barnol58 (Oct 17, 2012)

How accurate is it and is there any kind of arrow rest on it? I've been want to make one of these for a while ,but I just haven't got around to it. How does the 888 work while reeling in the fish ,just like if it were on a regular rod or would the 808 bowfishing reel be better? Thanx Your setup looks great!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

gotta make me one of those ....


----------

